# Old Tackle box from the 70s.



## Tompatt (Jun 4, 2011)

A while back my grandpa gave me his old tackle box. I never payed any attention to it, I got bored and looked through it and found this cool thing called a Bait Baffler. Never seen one before, but it's awesome! It hooks to your belt and it can hold worms or any bait you want really, or lures. Think I may start using it. Here are some pics of the tackle box, a lure, and the bait baffler..


----------



## fender66 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've seen one of those before. In my youth, many years ago, I knew a guy (baseball umpire) that smoked cigars and used one of those as an ashtray. When he didn't have that on his belt, he would cuff his pants and flick his ashes in the cuff. :shock:


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 4, 2011)

its pretty neat, theres a guy on ebay selling some for around $8


----------



## countryboy210 (Jun 4, 2011)

If I Remember Correctly, The Reason It Is Called A Bait Baffler Is You Put It On Your Belt With The "Door" On The Bottom After You Put Some Bedding Or Dirt In, Then Your Night Crawlers Or Redworms. They Head For The Bottom Of The Flipable Container. When You Need More Bait And Open It, You Roll The Container Over On The Pivoting Bolts To Put The Bait On Top In Easy Reach Now. They're Baffled How They Got There. :shock:


----------



## Tompatt (Jun 5, 2011)

countryboy210 said:


> If I Remember Correctly, The Reason It Is Called A Bait Baffler Is You Put It On Your Belt With The "Door" On The Bottom After You Put Some Bedding Or Dirt In, Then Your Night Crawlers Or Redworms. They Head For The Bottom Of The Flipable Container. When You Need More Bait And Open It, You Roll The Container Over On The Pivoting Bolts To Put The Bait On Top In Easy Reach Now. They're Baffled How They Got There. :shock:



yep thats how it works. haha catchy name.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 5, 2011)

A very cool find!!!!!!!


----------

